# From Russia With Blood, Beauty, and Beasts



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2009)

Click the link to read the story - I enjoyed it - don't know much about Sambo.

http://www.slate.com/id/2211882/entry/2212223/



> The Russian Way of Fighting
> By Matthew Polly
> Posted Thursday, Feb. 26, 2009, at 6:47 AM ET
> ...
> ...


----------



## Brian King (Feb 27, 2009)

> "I remember most is something I'd never encountered before. "You don't have to hit an opponent to defeat him," Alex said. "You can fake it and get him to do what you want. You must remember that the attack must be constant. *Motion is life; stillness is death.*" _emphasis mine_


 
Very nice!

Thanks for posting the link

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Flea (Mar 4, 2009)

Would someone elaborate for me on the difference between Systema and Sambo?  Thanks in advance ...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2009)

They're quite different. Sambo is a judo/wrestling mix that is usually practiced as a grappling sport but there are also "Combat Sambo" training groups. Systema is a much softer are that is associated with ex-Soviet special forces officers.


----------



## The Puppet Master (Mar 7, 2009)

Heard of Sambo, sounds great but never got a time to read about it thankyou


----------

